# Twincat/PLC-Server unter Win7 64bit



## cas (10 April 2011)

Hallo,

hab mir gerade einen neuen Laptop mit Windows 7 und 64bit geleistet.
Schönes Gerät aber...

Beckhoff ist jetzt nicht mehr...:-?
...lässt sich nicht mehr installieren.

Watt nun sprach Zeus?

Mfg CAS


----------



## uncle_tom (10 April 2011)

du könntest Twincat in einer virtuellen Maschine mit Windows XP installieren.

Ich kann diesbezgl. VmWare empfehlen.


----------



## gloeru (10 April 2011)

Ich verwende TwinCAT auch nur in einer virtuellen Maschine. Nimm VMWare Player (kostenlos). Dazu brauchst du aber rechtlich gesehen noch ein legales Win XP. Ich hatte sogar schon eine ganze Roboterlinie mit mehreren Rechner virtuell simuliert, hat tierisch Spass gemacht


----------



## cas (10 April 2011)

kann man vmware irgendwo runterladen ?

Muß das Xp in der VM 64bit sein?

Twincat ist nicht 64bit !


Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.

PS:
Ich hatte extra darauf geachtet, das der Chipsatz XP-Kompatibel ist. Der Verkäufer (Fachladen/kein GeizistGeil) hat das bestätigtei ei ei...


MfG CAS


----------



## gloeru (10 April 2011)

XP (Guest) muss 32-bit sein, Twincat 2 ist nicht 64-bit fähig. Das Host-OS darf 32 oder 64 bit sein, das kannst du VMWare überlassen.

Zum Download: http://www.google.ch/#hl=de&q=vmware+player (Eine Registrierung ist leider notwendig...)


----------



## pfister (10 April 2011)

Mit Win7 Professional oder Ultimate kannst du den Windows XP Modus nutzen:

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/virtual-pc/default.aspx

Klappt mit TwinCAT.


----------



## gloeru (10 April 2011)

pfister schrieb:


> Mit Win7 Professional oder Ultimate kannst du den Windows XP Modus nutzen:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/virtual-pc/default.aspx
> 
> Klappt mit TwinCAT.



Habe das auch mal versucht, bin aber an diversen Einschränkungen Hardware-seitig gescheitert... Kannst du beim XP Mode auch virtuelle Netze oder z.B. direkt Hardware-Geräte in die VM routen? (z.B. Serielle Geräte oder ähnliche?) Wäre noch interessant, wegen dem "gratis" XP...


----------



## pfister (10 April 2011)

Genau, man bekommt eine legale XP-Lizenz.

Die Kommunikation aus der VM mit einem seriellen Gerät habe ich noch nicht selber getestet. Man kann jedoch unter Einstellungen die Zuordnung der Schnittstellen (Netzwerk-Adapter, serielle Schnittstellen) zwischen Host und VM konfigurieren.


----------



## Loadon (11 April 2011)

die legal erstellte Win XP installation lässt sich mit VBox starten. wenn man probleme mit schnittstellen hat könnte das helfen.


----------



## cas (11 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab "Post" bekommen von Beckhoff, nachdem ich mein Problem dargelegt habe.

Man hat mir einen Link gesendet, wo es eine 64bit Version vor PLC-Server und Systemmanager gibt. Die Twincat als Runtime läuft aber nicht.

Das Prog funktioniert scheinbar.

MfG CAS


----------

